# How's this for a cheap CO2 system?



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

It seems to me like this wouldn't be much different then a DIY CO2 setup but I may be wrong. Anyone have any ideas?

LINK

Definitely a cheap method for a beginner or small tanks if it's worth anything. I'd be willing to be the test guy if no one has any info or experience with this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Most likely its not as effective as the yeast method (which would be cheaper). I wouldn't try it....I don't think the co2 levels would be enough or steady.

On a 10g, 2 2L bottle setups would be pretty effective. Don't go too long before changing the mix (a few weeks at most) and you should have a pretty steady co2 level.

I used juice bottles on my DIY CO2 setups. They have a flat bottom and are sturdier. Get some airline, a t-splitter, and check valve and put it all together, much like this: http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm still unsure I want to venture that route just yet, If I were set on getting co2 at this point I'd probably go all out and get a full set up. I just don't trust my engineering skills that much! 

It just seemed pretty dummy proof, attach the collection tank and drop a pill in a bottle! lol

Of course I guess it just goes along with, If it seems to good to be true...

Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to try the DIY method but for now I like my fish to much! lol


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

well I am trying to decided between these two. The first one seems good but not sue each block last only 4 months. But it seems safe because I wont have a tank in my house full of c02. Which could leak or explode

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+4610&pcatid=4610

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

I've heard the bars are an absolute waste of money and more than not the never work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think those carbo things work very well. If you want an effective co2 system, go pressurized. You won't regret it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I don't think those carbo things work very well. If you want an effective co2 system, go pressurized. You won't regret it.


JOM and other folks:
What has your experience been with:

[1] Excel;

[2] A tablet system; and

[3] A yeast method system?

TR


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Excel isn't that effective as a replacement for co2 IMO. Its a carbon source, yes, but it isn't as effective as injected co2 (yeast or pressurized).

I have never used a tablet system, but it looks like a waste of money to me. A DIY yeast setup is cheaper and probably more effective.

Haven't used all 3, but I have used DIY and Excel together with good results in smaller tanks that didn't have a ton of light.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Excel isn't that effective as a replacement for co2 IMO. Its a carbon source, yes, but it isn't as effective as injected co2 (yeast or pressurized).
> 
> I have never used a tablet system, but it looks like a waste of money to me. A DIY yeast setup is cheaper and probably more effective.
> 
> Haven't used all 3, but I have used DIY and Excel together with good results in smaller tanks that didn't have a ton of light.


JOM: Ron really appreciates your response!

I am starting to (and this .01) get the dry ferts under control with the intense lighting and hence my questions concerning CO2 which will next be implementation.

What type of DIY CO2 did you use?

TR


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Tablet co2=crap. I had a system and I didn't even bother trying to re-hawk it, it was a piece of junk. Doesn't work.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

The tablet one looks like a old film container,some airlineand a upsidedown breeder box.I have no exp with them but it looks like junk.


----------

